# generelle Vorgehensweise ResultSet



## famco (23. Mrz 2011)

Hallo, ist in java jdbc vorgesehen, daten in einem ResultSet zu manipulieren und zurückschreiben zu lassen. Oder gibt es soetwas wie ein beschreib und zurückschreibbares CurrentSetOfRecords?? Soetwas kenne ich aus 4GL-Sprachen und das ist ungemein praktisch...


----------



## Tomate_Salat (25. Mrz 2011)

ResultSet (Java 2 Platform SE v1.4.2) - updateObject
und danach
ResultSet (Java 2 Platform SE v1.4.2) - updateRow()
?
oder was war jz die Frage?


----------



## famco (26. Mrz 2011)

War nicht genau meine Frage, sieht aber ziemlich brauchbar aus. 
Verstehe ich das richtig?:
das ResultSet ist das Abbild einer ganzen (bei select * ohne where) Tabelle in einem Objekt? Und wenn ich z.B. ein rs.updateRow() aufrufe, wird automatisch der richtige SQL-Befehl erzeugt und an die Datenbank gesendet?


----------



## Tomate_Salat (26. Mrz 2011)

Wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe: jup. Ich hatte es vor etwas längerer Zeit mal genutzt und bei mir hat das gut funktioniert. Also probiers einfach mal aus.


----------



## famco (26. Mrz 2011)

Danke für die Info, bin als Umsteiger noch recht neu bei Java und evaluiere erst einmal, was geht und wie gut/komfortabel es ist. Gibt es für die DB-Zugriffe noch etwas besseres? Vielleicht etwas, mit dem man Swing-Steuerelemente direkt mit ResultSets verbinden kann? Oder gibt es dafür etwas besseres in Java? 
famco


----------



## Tomate_Salat (26. Mrz 2011)

Das ist die gängige Methode, wie du in Java Datenbanken händelst. Afaik kannst du Swing-Elemente nicht direkt mit der Datenbank verbinden, diese musst du dann schon selbst implementieren.


----------

